# Pics Of Your Doggies



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

everyone knows I love love love dogs. I want to make a collage for fun of forum members dogs. I have never tried but think it would be fun. Sooo...if anyone wants their Rover in the fun plz pm me clear pics to use, perhaps at attachments. Or, you can use my email [email protected] Tawnya


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That's a neat idea.







Looking forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

RizFam said:


> That's a neat idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but no one has sent any pix yet


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> That's a neat idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but no one has sent any pix yet















[/quote]

Patience, grasshopper....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Must remember to get pictures at home tonight!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

1 Picture Sent .... more to follow


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


>


I have humans in my pictures, waiting to download some off digital of the 3 at Unocoi State Park, Georgia.....do you want humans.

okay, please send me that cute puppy, I can't handle it....it is so adorable.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

LabbyCampers said:


>


I have humans in my pictures, waiting to download some off digital of the 3 at Unocoi State Park, Georgia.....do you want humans.

okay, please send me that cute puppy, I can't handle it....it is so adorable.
[/quote]
yes, pics can with our without human, I can crop if needed.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

How large ? Size wise ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi! I haven't tried something like before so I'm not sure! but if you send as attachment I can open with my photo program and crop. Send the pics you like and I'll see how it goes!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Just wanted to make sure you received the pics I sent over of the baby.... let me know!

Shannon


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Sent one, will look for some more. What a great Idea!









HEIDI


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Just wanted to make sure you received the pics I sent over of the baby.... let me know!
> 
> Shannon


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

6 members have sent photos so far!


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I emailed you one.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

FraTra said:


> I emailed you one.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

FraTra said:


> I emailed you one.


Me too









Ed


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

I just sent mine.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Did you get mine...........


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I think you already have mine. I hope Peablossom in the picture wouldn't matter


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks! keep em coming!


----------



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

I sent an e-mail, hope it comes through ok,


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

I just sent you two pics.

MK


----------



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

I emailed 2 pics out hope you get them.









Alicia


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I'll get mine to you later today. Sorry for the delay.

edit: Pics sent!


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Alright, I love my dogs but can't seem to find any good pictures of them for some reason. We have several of one of them camping, but there's always someone else in the picture. I have a lot of the other one when he was smaller. Oh well, I guess I'll have to take some with the digital and send them to you.
I'll try to get that done this week!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Two pictures on the way. James


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Doxie!!
I don't have a picture of a dog, as I don't have a dog







, but I'm anxiously awaiting your project results. Just curious..........are you including







???
Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

sgalady said:


> Hi, Doxie!!
> I don't have a picture of a dog, as I don't have a dog
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Darlene! 
of course I'll be including







unless her mommies forbid it!







as for the project, it'll be awhile, we are on vacation. There are still some pix being sent....I am loving it! everytime I open my email, I say awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I have more coming.....hope I am not too late...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hi, Doxie!!
> I don't have a picture of a dog, as I don't have a dog
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Darlene! 
of course I'll be including







unless her mommies forbid it!







[/quote]

I guess that would depend on how you use







I mean - her absolute bestest friends in the world are 4-legged tail-waggers so....as long as you use her in a kind and gentle manner - OF COURSE! Although, she may well feel out of place. After all, she is







, NOT a 4-legged...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie,
Glad you're enjoying vacation. Do you have the vampire dog with you??







She's adorable!!
Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

sgalady said:


> Doxie,
> Glad you're enjoying vacation. Do you have the vampire dog with you??
> 
> 
> ...










sniffle,no vampiro..it's killing me too! we decided to leave her, we wanted to be gone for hours and not worry about her or take her. Today we were gone for 10 hours. Seaside today was perfect weather, sunny and cloudy both, off and on. NO Wind and no rain, it was awesome! we didn't even need jackets in the afternoon! I am in heaven.
Is it ok to call the answering machine at home to leave Cricket a voice msg for the dog sitter to play for her? do I need professional help??


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Just sent in some pics.







Let me know if they're too big and I can downsize them.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> Just sent in some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Just sent you a pic of Arthur, our Collie. Hope we're not too late!

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, OK... You have to check this link out!

http://www.livevideo.com/video/dudewheresm...me-cute-on.aspx

Happy Tails,
Doug

P.S.: The Beagles are definitely the cutest!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> OK, OK... You have to check this link out!
> 
> http://www.livevideo.com/video/dudewheresm...me-cute-on.aspx
> 
> ...


under any other circumstances it would be the daschund in the shoe...but this time , it's the dog with the pink glasses


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> OK, OK... You have to check this link out!
> 
> http://www.livevideo.com/video/dudewheresm...me-cute-on.aspx
> 
> ...


under any other circumstances it would be the daschund in the shoe...but this time , it's the dog with the pink glasses








[/quote]

HA HA!!! We thought the same thing. Shannon and I both shouted out in unison "It's Doxie!!!"









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Our fur kids photo is being sent now. What a neat idea.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

shaela21 said:


> Our fur kids photo is being sent now. What a neat idea.


you should post that one, talk about spoiled babies! ( were you like many of us and bought furniture based on if and how the dogs could get on it? would they all fit? etc? )


----------

